# SAP consultants Australia



## kanishkbohra

Hi all ! 

Are there any SAP consultants out there ?

Seeking info for 
SAP job market, 
migration as a SAP consultant , 
process for migration, 
best applicable visa category.

Senior forum members please help me through this process .

Regards 
Kanishk


----------



## cma_ch

Hello Kanishk

I am also into SAP (FI), would like to know if you are in Australia and if u could give us a headsup regarding the job market now?? Thanks

Chesh


----------



## cma_ch

I am rather new to the forum and would not llike to share more information on a public platform would appreciate if you could PM me thanks


----------

